# Breasts During Pregnancy



## toupeemoor (Mar 30, 2016)

Also one more thing, my breasts suddenly became very tender and sensitive. I know for a fact that these are symptoms of being pregnant. Please don't get me wrong I'm at the right age and I've been planning to settle down also with the boyfriend. Having mixed feelings of excitement and at the same time scared of being a first time mom


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 30, 2016)

toupeemoor said:


> Also one more thing, my breasts suddenly became very tender and sensitive. I know for a fact that these are symptoms of being pregnant.



Breasts can get tender and sensitive before a period, too. Happens to me almost without fail. And I'm not sexually active.

Get a pregnancy test. It's the only way to know for sure.


----------

